# crf80 problems



## ross the deer slayer (May 16, 2013)

I have a 04 honda crf80f that recently started acteing really weird. it leaks fuel out of the overflow line all the time especially when doing slow wheelies at near vertical angles. It also acts like its cold, this started yesterday. The engine gets hot but it cuts off a lot and I have to give it gas all the time to keep from stalling and this doesn't always work.
2 weeks ago I replaced the airfilter that was fried, cleaned tons of dirt out of the carb, installed new fuel line and throttle cable, and sprayed lots of carb cleaner in the carb. I've tried adjusting idle but it either idles REALLY loud or doesn't at all. 
Its missing a screw next to the idle screw also

The bike was never ridden hard until recently with cluth up wheelies and "racing" it around the house. I'm the original owner also. I've been told by guy at a dirtbike track that it has a bad float in the carb. I have an 07 crf100 also that's never had this issue. 

Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## Tank1202 (May 16, 2013)

I think a complete carb rebuild is due.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 17, 2013)

The o ring in the back of the carb drain has rotted. That will be the lowest screw on the carb, next to the 1/4 drain hose. I'm pretty sure that your inside jet hole is almost blocked. You can't hardly clean those with cleaner because they are vertical and anything sprayed inside goes straight to the bowl. It is easy to take the carb off. 2 screws to the block, the clamp to the air box and unhook the 2 cables. Then invert the carb, take out the 4 bowl screws and the 2 copper looking things are the jets. take them out and put in a cup, then spray with carb cleaner. As far as the missing screw, better pick one up at the honda dealer


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 18, 2013)

Thanks man. I stripped down the whole bike for the first time ever. I broke a cylinder cap screw while reinstating. (An idea if it happens to anyone: hammer a flathead screwdriver into the top of the broken off screw and unscrew it). so at least I know it needs to be replaced. I also took the spark arrestor off the muffler cap for a little more power and drilled holes in the airbox for better air flow. any other easy or free fixer upper mods that yall know of?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 5, 2013)

So I installed the idle and mixture screw set, put 2 new cylinder cover screws in, it has a new throttle cable and new spark plug. when I start the bike it has to be on choke, then I take it off choke and I runs about 3 minutes then cmpletely bogs out and dies. while ridding the throttle response is bad like the engine is super cold. when the bike shuts off it sounds like it runs out of gas, then when I try starting it it has to be on choke...and all it does is get to 2000rpms for 1 second and cut off. 


What in the world is going on with this bike?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 6, 2013)

How many turns out is the mixture screw?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 6, 2013)

I've tried way out and all the way tight neither worked


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 7, 2013)

If turning the mixture screw in and out makes no difference you either have a clogged pilot jet/circuit, air leak or extremely rich condition.
 Also, when you replaced the mixture screw, the spring goes on the screw first, then washer, then o-ring. Turn the screw in until lightly seated then back it out 2 turns, that should be fairly close.


----------



## chadf (Jun 7, 2013)

Got a hand brake and 12 bar on it yet ?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 7, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> If turning the mixture screw in and out makes no difference you either have a clogged pilot jet/circuit, air leak or extremely rich condition.
> Also, when you replaced the mixture screw, the spring goes on the screw first, then washer, then o-ring. Turn the screw in until lightly seated then back it out 2 turns, that should be fairly close.



The screw set I ordered came with 1 mixture screw and idle screw with a spring around each. no o ring or washer


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 7, 2013)

chadf said:


> Got a hand brake and 12 bar on it yet ?



Working on a wheelie bar


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jun 7, 2013)

ross the deer slayer said:


> The screw set I ordered came with 1 mixture screw and idle screw with a spring around each. no o ring or washer



My mistake.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jun 14, 2013)

Would taking the spark arrestor off mean the bike needs more air intake? I did that and drilled holes in the airbox. Just throwing ideas out there haha


----------

